

Google's Orkut Revamped. - kashif
http://www.orkut.com

======
aswanson
That was a little too big brotherish. It talked to me with my gmail name. I
have never logged into Orkut. Spooky.

~~~
kashif
LOL, all google ids are integrated :)

~~~
aswanson
too integrated.

